#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Художественный фильм "Шаолинь"

## Еше Нинбо

Приятно удивил новый фильм о монастыре Шаолинь, в котором показан истинный дух чань-буддийской традиции, дух Бодхисаттвы. Кто ещё не посмотрел, рекомендую:
См.:
https://my-hit.org/film/10476/

-"Учитель, наш храм разрушен!"
- "Ничего. В нашем сердце есть храм, который никому не сжечь".

----------

Ersh (06.01.2016), Ometoff (07.01.2016), Бо (06.02.2016), Гошка (19.02.2016), Дэнни (09.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2016), Паня (07.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (05.02.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Оказывается Джэки Чан сыграл в этом фильме роль главного защитника монастыря Шаолинь бодхисаттвы Цзяньчжай 监斋菩萨(Наблюдающий за кухней - главный повар-защитник) 

"Единственно чего стоит бояться - это собственного страха" - Джэки Чан

----------

Паня (05.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (05.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

:Big Grin:

----------


## Бо

Надеюсь, что ни одна лошадь во время съемок не пострадала...

----------

Lion Miller (06.02.2016)

----------

